
FB Messenger on iOS rewritten to be 2x faster and quarter the size - possiblelion
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10111609922788461
======
hadrien01
Technical details:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22466462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22466462)

~~~
jlgaddis
That's a _much_ better link, with actual information!

------
1f60c
> We've completely rewritten Messenger to get a lot faster.

 _We_? Who's "we"?

~~~
saagarjha
Facebook?

